
Four young engineers bring free Wi-Fi in Indian villages - ChrisCinelli
http://mashable.com/2016/01/11/free-wifi-indian-villages
======
brudgers
The story reminded me of this: [http://www.nextbigwhat.com/2-5-lakh-
panchayats-india-interne...](http://www.nextbigwhat.com/2-5-lakh-panchayats-
india-internet-enabled-297/)

------
fazkan
This is a great project, I would love to connect with you guys to see if I can
replicate the same in some villages in Pakistan....

